# Tree Branch Bookshelf



## Wildthings (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm planning to make this bookshelf for my granddaughter and looking for some ideas from you WBites. Probly going to end up painting it and I'll have to transport it 300 miles. How would you build it? Thanks for any ideas!

Barry

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

Excellent design. I realize the kids love paint instead of wood but save your money for other things believe me. You gonna paint that for real?


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 19, 2015)

That's a picture of what I want to build not what I have built yet


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Well...if you're painting it, use some good doug fir or poplar...
Check into using trim. Maybe glue up some side by side for the trunk and thicker branches...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Holy cow! Those things are pricey! I just looked for em on google shopping.....Sheesh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm curious how it is hung to be secure enough. If I were to build that, I would use my festool domino which would probably make it pretty easy.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow! Those things are pricey! I just looked for em on google shopping.....Sheesh.



Wow, I just googled tree bookshelf, either they look like crap or cost a couple grand, wonder if people are actually buying them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 20, 2015)

Very cool idea, easy enough to cut some of the individual pieces, and the nice thing is, no one will know if you got the angle exactly right or not.
Shipping, in pieces?? Ugh, that seems problematic unless some knowledge on the other end to do solid hidden joinery is known, even if pre cut for biscuits or dowels. I suppose, since you're considering painting, hidden fasteners aren't a big consideration and could make things easier. Basically pre-drill for Kreg or equivalent fastening screws??
For hanging it, I'd locate two places where a vertical section is big enough for a keyhole slot hanger. Rockler, or possibly even big box hardware should have them.
If my wife sees this...I'm doomed to make one, I'm sure.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like the challenge is the joinery. I'm guessing dowel joinery was used, but the odd angles would require some special jigs. if it was manufactured, maybe something else. Looks like it will be tricky to make the joints on the thinner portions that will be strong enough for books.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like the challenge is the joinery. I'm guessing dowel joinery was used, but the odd angles would require some special jigs. if it was manufactured, maybe something else. Looks like it will be tricky to make the joints on the thinner portions that will be strong enough for books.



Biscuit jointer?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Biscuits don't really add any structural integrity they are just to help keep things aligned during glue up. Dominoes add *some* I would guess but not much. Dowels do offer the most added structural support to the joinery used than anything I know of beside dovetails or splines.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dominos and dowels are basically the same thing, except dominos don't rotate. I don't think dominos have the exact same strength as dowels but it's close and more than enough unless you plan on jumping on whatever you're making.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2015)

Never used the Domino, does it have different size cutters? they would need to be pretty small inserts/dowels to fit in the smaller joints...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

4mm thick up to 14mm thick.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Never used the Domino, does it have different size cutters? they would need to be pretty small inserts/dowels to fit in the smaller joints...



Not knocking the Domino at all it's bound to be a fine machine and system but just a fun comparison no not apples to apples but in the end they all three accomplish the exact same thing . . . 



 



 



 

I have the 3rd one and love it. I don't use dowels often but when I do it is quick, easy, and dead nuts accurate. I paid $49.95 for mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

Eh you could have got basically the same jig from HF for like $12 haha. They all can have the same end result on a good amount of stuff but there's more you can do with the domino especially the XL. I plan on building a dinning table and coffee table hopefully soon depending on weather, plan on using the domino for all the joinery, which should make things go quick just gotta get the wood.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Man that HF jig sucks eggs it is not worth $12 IMO. 

Can't wait to see the table.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thought I had seen where they were the same Just a different color. I am a HF connoisseur, their lathe has done well for me and have been using the dust collector for a couple weeks, it's pretty good. Of course I can't compare it to anything else but for the price, can't be beat.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah HF has some good buys. We finally got a store in Sherman and I can't pass by it without going in to buy something. 

My doweling jig is made by Task/H.F. Wilson Engineering and made in the USA to extremely tight tolerances for a doweling jig. It is a joy to use. Like I've said before long grain butt joints are every bit as strong as ones that use biscuits/dowels/dominoes and arguably stronger because the dowels biscuits etc. are essentially weak points in the wood. Not enough to matter though and they are handy for alignment until the glue dries. 

If you ever need a dowel jig - not that you would since you have the domino but if you ever do - spend the extra few dollars on the one by Task you won't regret it.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yeah HF has some good buys. We finally got a store in Sherman and I can't pass by it without going in to buy something.
> 
> My doweling jig is made by Task/H.F. Wilson Engineering and made in the USA to extremely tight tolerances for a doweling jig. It is a joy to use. Like I've said before long grain butt joints are every bit as strong as ones that use biscuits/dowels/dominoes and arguably stronger because the dowels biscuits etc. are essentially weak points in the wood. Not enough to matter though and they are handy for alignment until the glue dries.
> 
> If you ever need a dowel jig - not that you would since you have the domino but if you ever do - spend the extra few dollars on the one by Task you won't regret it.



Wow, that looks like a nice piece of hardware. I have a middle of the road one I keep thinking about replacing as it has just a hair of slop in it but I'm trying to figure out how much I really use it....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Wow, that looks like a nice piece of hardware. I have a middle of the road one I keep thinking about replacing as it has just a hair of slop in it but I'm trying to figure out how much I really use it....



If you aren't sure but ever sitting on the fence - I'll let you try it before you buy it. We could do a wood trade and include it in our boxes of wood to negate the cost of shipping. Any excuse to do a trade lol. I have tons of dowels also I bought them wholesale from a co. in California at least 10 years ago. I wil never run out.

Just found the company here it is. http://www.caldowel.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 18, 2015)

Well the joinery was the pits!! But I got it completed this afternoon. My DIL decided they wanted to stain it which made it more difficult on my end. That bottom branch is off somewhat but they are gonna have to live with it. It unbolts into to 2 sections for transport. The party is tomorrow! Hope she likes it

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks good, so what are the dimensions roughly, at least the depth of it and how big is that bottom section. Is it just pine glued together with the face grain sticking out?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 19, 2015)

It's what Home Depot calls 1" x 6" select pine. I used pocket screw joinery to attach the face plates. I also used pocket screws for joining the limbs which I wouldn't do again. The depth would be 6 1/4" which would be about right for holding most of her books. Some of the limbs are just 5 1/2" deep. The width I had to work with was 84 1/2" so I made sure it was less than that. They are going to stain it and paint the attachment circles the same color as the wall.
Man that bottom branch just irks me!! LOL


----------



## frankp (Dec 29, 2015)

Ah, the bottom branch can just be a slide for stuffed animals/dolls, slinky, whatever. It'll find a use that's entertaining, I'm sure. (Or is it level and my perspective is just funny?)

By the way, I think it looks great. Difficult joinery or not, you did a fine job with this thing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 31, 2016)

I straighten the bottom branch and delivered it to my granddaughter. We installed it on her wall and they are going to stain it a light color and paint the hanger tabs the same color as the walls. She was very happy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

